# My first big buck a 14 pointer



## bhblackwell (Nov 15, 2009)

I have killed many deer. A bunch of small bucks and quiet many doe. I have got excited about them but this deer took the cake. I had took my 14 year old nephew with me he sit in the buddy stand with me that I bought a few weeks ago. I was going to let him take his first deer, but I told him if the big one came out I was sorry but I have been hunting a whole lot longer than him and I have not killed a big one yet he said ok. I was thanking yea like  we are going to see one in the back of my mind. Well about 5:15 or 5:20 here he come he was about 125 yds to 130 yrds. I looked at him in my tasco 3x9x40 scope that is on my frontier inline muzzle loader and said O MY GOODNESS HE IS A MONSTER. I was thinking can i make this shot i dont want to miss and scare him out of here. Well he was fixing to walk in the last opening and I thought here goes nothing. I shot and I looked after the smoke cleared and it looked like he was still standing there to me. I told my nephew I missed but he is still there he said uncle you got him he is on his knees and about that time he fell on over and started kicking and rolled down the hill. I stood up and started screaming boy that was the best feeling ever knowing I had a big buck on the ground finally after all these year hunting.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 15, 2009)

Absolute brute!


----------



## Debin (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a good un. Congradulations !!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 15, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great buck!!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a dandy buck!! Lots of character!

Congrats!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 15, 2009)

Whoa!! Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks he looks like a 12 pointer but he has got a horn broke on the main beam that is still a inch long and a small inch one on one of his brow tines


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 15, 2009)

how old do you thank he is? I thank about 2, 2 and half


----------



## 2tines (Nov 15, 2009)

congrats dude thats a hoss fooshoo


----------



## stuffer (Nov 15, 2009)

bhblackwell said:


> how old do you thank he is? I thank about 2, 2 and half



I'd say 3.5 or 4.5 yrs old too much mass for a 2 yr old


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding buck congrats


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2009)

stuffer said:


> I'd say 3.5 or 4.5 yrs old too much mass for a 2 yr old



I agree, probably 4.5...Beautiful Buck no matter!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 15, 2009)

HOSS! That is a massive deer.


----------



## luv2camp (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice buck!


----------



## zksailfish (Nov 15, 2009)

these two bucks look similar

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=435754


----------



## chief1941 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Bigion*



2tines said:


> congrats dude thats a hoss fooshoo



I would take him if I could. MY idiot friend would say hr would be better next year.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice mass on those antlers. Great Buck!!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Fine buck ,Congrats !


----------



## Hoss (Nov 15, 2009)

That one would get your heart to pumping.  Great buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hes full grown for sure!

Congrats!


----------



## Jake63 (Nov 15, 2009)

bhblackwell said:


> how old do you thank he is? I thank about 2, 2 and half


Naw...with mass like that he is full grown.  4 1/2 or better.  Thats a good buck!!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 16, 2009)

That's a great buck. Congrats.


----------



## Buck (Nov 16, 2009)

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 16, 2009)

Awesome story, awesome deer, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DDD (Nov 16, 2009)

That is a moose!  CONGRATS!


----------



## captainhook (Nov 16, 2009)

What I can see of his body he is a mature buck of 4.5 or better. Mass on his antlers isn't the best way to identify his age class. Did you get a weight on him? Congrats on the awesome deer!


----------



## hevishot (Nov 16, 2009)

nice one...but you really told the kid he couldn't shoot a "big" one if it came out?....wow.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 16, 2009)

You da man!  Awesome grunter!  What a rack!  Congratulations on all your hard work paying off.  CHEERS!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2009)

Monster is right! WTG!


----------



## FAILSAFE300 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes nice deer,but to take the kid to let him shoot his first deer,then tell him he can't shoot the big one if it comes out........well thats very sad and greedy.


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 16, 2009)

The processor did not have a scale but i thank 170 lbs 180 probably a hoss


----------



## c2607 (Nov 17, 2009)

WOW That is one nice buck!!!


----------



## GaDawgs79 (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice one, Congrats.


----------



## hevishot (Nov 17, 2009)

you really told the kid he couldn't shoot a big buck?


----------



## South Man (Nov 17, 2009)

great buck. congrats


----------



## FMC (Nov 17, 2009)

4.5


----------



## elkoholic (Nov 18, 2009)

Great story, congrats.. What county did you kill him in?


----------



## cmk07c (Nov 18, 2009)

*Really...*



hevishot said:


> nice one...but you really told the kid he couldn't shoot a "big" one if it came out?....wow.



I agree.... 

But hey congrats! You would of hooked your nephew for life, had he pulled the trigger. You should of just left that part out of your story.


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 18, 2009)

I killed it in forsyth county my nephew was hunting with a 12 ga single shot shotgun with buckshot in it, so there was no way he even would of come close hiting that deer at 130 yards you guys tell me if you have not ever killed a big buck and been hunting for years that you would let someone else shoot the deer i dont thank so,i know you are trying to get a rouse out of me but it dont matter to me, who is the man!!!!!!!! he just enjoyed being a part of the hunt


----------



## gsubo (Nov 18, 2009)

Good job..don't let the haters bother ya. Great hunt and glad ya finally got a good un. He's a beast.


----------



## elkoholic (Nov 19, 2009)

You did nothing worng!!!!! That is a great deer and you are the man.... You and your nephew will remember that hunt for the rest of your lives...


----------



## letliloneswalk (Nov 19, 2009)

awesome buck   God was shining on you for sure!


----------



## letliloneswalk (Nov 19, 2009)

what did he score??


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 19, 2009)

havent had him scored yet the taxadermy is going to score him for me, they said a easy 150 to 160


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 27, 2009)

Loving the mass on that stud!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2009)

Fine Buck,Congrats!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 3, 2009)

Great buck..Congrats!!!!! You take him in north or south Forsyth?


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Dec 3, 2009)

What an amazing buck!!! Congrats


----------



## Swarm (Dec 4, 2009)

What a beast!  IMO at least a 4 1/2 year old.

Swarm


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 4, 2009)

that's a great deer.  congrats.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome buck!!!


----------



## steph30030 (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## Broken Tine (Dec 5, 2009)

Great deer!  Congratulations!  What a pig!


----------



## MAC12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just saw this.........
Great Buck Congrats!!!!


----------



## drhunt20 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah that is a good one! But like a few of the other said There is no way that I couldn't let a kid shoot his first deer.  Just my opinion and yes he may have had a 12 ga but you did have a gun he could have hit him with.  But nice buck none the less.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 14, 2010)

That a bruiser! Congratulations!


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Jan 14, 2010)

Man, I'm super happy for you bud!  These haters are crazy man!  Got rocks in their heads or somethin'.  So, it goes something like this right . . . You do your part for wildlife conservation and make an investment in this young man's future in hunting by taking him with you.  Logically thinking you realize, the trophy is in the eyes of the beholder.  You tell him, if it's a brute, the experienced hunter does the shooting to reduce the odds of wounding a very rare animal or missing completely, having everyone return from this kid's first hunt "brokenhearted".  But anything else, you tell him (anthing else would be a trophy to him anyway), would be his to kill (not to mention the odds are in his favor like you said, who would expect that to be the one lucky day).  So he agreed like any smart young man would do, and went on a hunt he will never forget AND you have probably created a monster within him now!  Also, I have a feeling this is not going to be the last time you take him with you and I guarantee you bud, he ain't one of the haters.  Besides, who knows, the kid could've ended up killing that deer the very first time he ever went hunting, then what would he have to look forward to?  You can only hope he woldn't have assumed he could never kill a bigger deer and decide against hunting ever again.    As someone already said, God was a smilin' down on you that day for being so generous and there's nothing wrong with what you did and I know the kid is happy for you.  I know I am.  Thanks for sharing the WHOLE story with us man, I loved reading it!  Congratufreakinglations!


----------



## buckdown (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like a south Forsyth buck for sure?


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 18, 2010)

TROUT HOUND said it best! Ya'll haters are nuts.   Great deer buddy, for the 2nd time !


----------



## Buckshot (Jan 22, 2010)

*I hunt in Forsyth Co too!*

What part of Forsyth did you get him? Looks sorta like one i'd been hunting! Anywhere around Hwy9 south end?


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Jan 22, 2010)

bhblackwell said:


> I killed it in forsyth county my nephew was hunting with a 12 ga single shot shotgun with buckshot in it, so there was no way he even would of come close hiting that deer at 130 yards you guys tell me if you have not ever killed a big buck and been hunting for years that you would let someone else shoot the deer i dont thank so,i know you are trying to get a rouse out of me but it dont matter to me, who is the man!!!!!!!! he just enjoyed being a part of the hunt



Yeah, good job and congratulations! I agree with gsubo. You did nothing wrong and don't worry about jealous people. They talk a lot of smack, but when it's "crunch time" they'll fold like a cheap suitcase. There is a time and place for everything, and it was just your time. Be proud of that deer, because you never know how long it will take you to get another one like that!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 22, 2010)

beautiful buck ! i think you made a good choice for 2 reasons, the weapon the young man had and the fact that nobody needs that for their first deer, it would ruin them for life. 

 i am asking now that thread responses be kept to congrats only folks, don't make me have to work on this thread .....


----------



## bhblackwell (Jan 25, 2010)

hey buckshot i killed this one off of exit 13 not far from big creek school


----------



## bone crusher 3 (Jan 26, 2010)

That's a hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 26, 2010)

no it is not the same deer. the dead buck's forks are not as large as the velvet deer's and the brows are longer on the dead buck.


----------

